# Recall?



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Heard a rumor from a friend about a recall on 05 Sentra's. Said something about the fuel pump causing a fire. Wanted to know what the deal was, is this for real, or are they just blowing smoke.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Fuel pumps on the Spec Vs have been notorious for going bad. As far as the fire news, you can call Nissan to see if your call needs any recalls and if this is an actual recall, you will get mail ASAP in the name of safety and the law.


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

yeah there are articles in the paper and stories on TV about the fires. . . but what surprises me is that they actually had an article by itself about the freakin problem! must be a big issue, oh well

oh and something about idealing over time can cause the fire? lol anywho

oh, and is there a site that posts any recent recalls about any car ever made? or close to any car? 

thanks have a good one


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

The only thing I've heard about the fuel pump is hard warm starts. Letting the pump prime for a few seconds before starting usually cures this. I have heard nothing of fires on this board or b15sentra.net.


----------



## Spec A! (Sep 8, 2004)

Just saw a story on the news (ch11 Baltimore) about this- they claimed fires were caused by vapor leak from the lines from the tank. Funny thing is- they were showing clips of the pre face lifted 02/03 Spec V (my exact car and color actually!) which was intresting. I'm just waiting for my mom and grandma to call to "inform" me that my car is dangerous- the news said so!


----------



## Spec A! (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh yeah- they footage they showed of "my car" driving was cool. Anyone know of any ads/clips online of 2002/3 Spec V's?


----------



## 200sxman (Nov 7, 2004)

Yeah I can confirm that there is a recall on new Sentras because of some faulty fuel lines. I work at the plant in Smyrna, TN


----------



## JMICHARM (May 18, 2005)

200sxman said:


> Yeah I can confirm that there is a recall on new Sentras because of some faulty fuel lines. I work at the plant in Smyrna, TN


I work in the dealership. Two recalls to come out soon....

one on the 05 Sentra's - about 45K cars to be recalled, will not get notices until August, till then sit tight 

And on the 05 Path's - but I am not sure what it is for, only that there is one, which will be released about the same time as the Sentra's.

So for all of you who want to call up the dealership --- if you haven't gotten anything by like, Sept, I would call - but wait for it, first. Hopefully, you are one of those who aren't blessed by the faulty fuel lines!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Man gah lee not a recall. I hope there isnt gonna be one on mine.


----------



## SERISH (Oct 27, 2004)

my 01 had a bunch.. lower contronn arm was the most then there was the knock sensor


----------



## JMICHARM (May 18, 2005)

It's only certain VINs - I think btw 482000 - 541000 (being the last six) or something - I will get the exacts for you soon. But even so you should still have the dealer run your vin to be sure.


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

JMICHARM said:


> It's only certain VINs - I think btw 482000 - 541000 (being the last six) or something - I will get the exacts for you soon. But even so you should still have the dealer run your vin to be sure.



*wipes sweat of forehead* 'not anywhere near my vin number!'

and is it just the fuel lines that is the problem, or is the fire occuring at the fuel lines due to some kind of fuel pump problem ?


----------



## ZSCORE (Jun 14, 2005)

I found this on my car insurance web site.


*Your 2005 Nissan Sentra*

1 of 1: FUEL SYSTEM, GASOLINE:STORAGE 

*Recall Number:* 05V269000 
*Dates Manufactured:* NOV 2004 to MAR 2005 
*Number of Vehicles Affected:* 44000 
*Date Owners Notified On:* Unavailable 

ON CERTAIN PASSENGER VEHICLES, A VAPOR HOSE LOCATED IN THE FUEL TANK MAY NOT HAVE BEEN FORMED CORRECTLY DURING THE MANUFACTURING PROCESS. WHEN THE VEHICLE IS PARKED WITH A FULL FUEL TANK, FUEL MAY FLOW INTO THE VAPOR HOSE, WHICH IS CONNECTED TO A VAPOR CANISTER. 

*Consequence of Defect:*
THE VAPOR CANISTER COULD BECOME FULL, AND EXCESS FUEL COULD SPILL OUT ONTO THE GROUND. FUEL LEAKAGE, IN THE PRESENCE OF AN IGNITION SOURCE, COULD RESULT IN A FIRE. 

*Corrective Action:*
DEALERS WILL CHECK THE VAPOR HOSE CONNECTIONS IN THE FUEL TANK TO DETERMINE IF A POOR SEAL EXISTS. IF A POOR SEAL IS IDENTIFIED, A NEW FUEL TANK WILL BE INSTALLED. THE RECALL IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN ON AUGUST 15, 2005. OWNERS SHOULD CONTACT NISSAN AT 1-800-647-7261.


----------



## JMICHARM (May 18, 2005)

You guys worry too much  

Recalls are precuationary, not something that is going to definitely happen - you'll get your notices in August. Till then, It's about a 99% chance you won't blow up. Stop stressin!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

JMICHARM said:



> You guys worry too much
> 
> Recalls are precuationary, not something that is going to definitely happen - you'll get your notices in August. Till then, It's about a 99% chance you won't blow up. Stop stressin!


on that recall there may not be...but there were hundreds of thousands of cars that had bad crank sensors and precats


----------



## araemo (Feb 10, 2005)

JMICHARM said:


> It's only certain VINs - I think btw 482000 - 541000 (being the last six) or something - I will get the exacts for you soon. But even so you should still have the dealer run your vin to be sure.


Hrm, my vin is about 7k before that range, yippee.

I was browsing the TSBs on nissan's website, and found NTB03070, the pre-cat disintegration one. If I'm not mistaken, this was published before the 2005s came out, so it only mentions the 2004s. Does anyone know if it is fixed for sure on the 2005s?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the problem with that was the 2002 and 2003 and there were a few problems on some 04s, but they were freak incidents. i have never heard of a problem with an 05, but if you plan to drive your car hard, then you should absolutely get a header which will replace the stock cat.


----------



## araemo (Feb 10, 2005)

Zac said:


> the problem with that was the 2002 and 2003 and there were a few problems on some 04s, but they were freak incidents. i have never heard of a problem with an 05, but if you plan to drive your car hard, then you should absolutely get a header which will replace the stock cat.


Thanks man.

The car is staying stock for a while, while I save money for more 'responsible' things. ;P It's fast enough for me, and I don't race it(If anything, the suspension gets the most workout.).


----------

